# IELTS band 8 score - how much will it help ?



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

DotNetDoctor said:


> Hello all PROS and friends @ ExpatForum,
> 
> This is from an IT professional, working in Mumbai, India; and who has already started the Process for applying for class 189 PR visa.
> 
> ...



The more your total points are, the sooner you will get invitation... ! If your current total is 70 (10 in IELTS) .. then you are pretty safe and dont really need 8.0 in each module of IELTS (which you've given you 20 for language section) ... It greatly helps candidates like us who do not have enough work years, no spouse and no Australian study.

Note that, Each module 7.0 == 10 Points
Each module 8.0 == 20 Points


----------



## Heba Elkordy (Jan 4, 2013)

DotNetDoctor said:


> Hello all PROS and friends @ ExpatForum,
> 
> This is from an IT professional, working in Mumbai, India; and who has already started the Process for applying for class 189 PR visa.
> 
> ...


Can u advise me how did u get this reading score?


----------



## Heba Elkordy (Jan 4, 2013)

DotNetDoctor said:


> hello HEBA
> 
> to be honest; I just went to the ROAD to IELTS website; and completed their practice tests and also did a lot of exercises for the Reading-Test via certain practice tests available free on the Internet .....
> 
> ...


U gave me power .. Thank U !


----------



## frodo12 (Jan 5, 2013)

DotNetDoctor said:


> Oh Ok - I see .....
> 
> Many Thnx - Sunlight11 --- this was helpful info for me ....
> 
> ...


EOI part - Higher the points, greater the possibility of receiving an invitation. With 70 points, you will get it quite easily.


----------



## JKJK (Jul 28, 2014)

does any one send link of recent questions?


----------



## Ramanpreet (Jul 18, 2014)

Hello, Your feedback regarding IELTS points is really helpful. Actually I am a Physiotherapist and I have just 3 yrs experience and I am single and no Australian study, so for me 7/8 score in IELTS would be good I guess? 

take care Raman


----------

